# Solved: Logitech Wireless Mouse Scroll Does Not Stop Properly



## HowdeeDoodee (Aug 26, 2004)

I have a Logitech wireless mouse. When I use the scroll button, the page keeps moving after I stop scrolling using the wheel. In other words, the scrolling action on the screen does not stop instantly when I stop using the wheel. Currently, to avoid this issue, I have to push down on the left button and move the page up and down using the cursor. Thank you in advance for your replies.


----------



## HowdeeDoodee (Aug 26, 2004)

This problem was solved by taking the following actions:

>Start
>Control Panel
>Mouse
>Buttons tab.
>For "Scroller", set to the following: Check the box labeled "Use MS Office compatible scroll only."
>Check the box below labeled "Scroll in active window only."


----------

